# ford loader assembly identification?



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

I have recently acquired a for loader assembly which I believe to be the correct model for my '68 ford 4000, but it has no markings to indicate a model number, just "ford" painted on the "arms". Any help identifying the model and whether or not it will fit is greatly appreciated


----------



## oregon_ford (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks a lot like the Ford 776 I have on my 5000.


----------

